# 4th Generation of Yellow Labs



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry about the crappy cell phone photos


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

3 fry this time around.....going to need to get another tank soon.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Fry are always exciting!


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

cool downed plane in the tank love it


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanx.....I need yo get a bigger tank to stretch the wrecked aircraft out.


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)




----------

